# National Fitness Day - 27th September, 2017



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2017)

Today is National Fitness Day! What have you done, or plan to do today? 

I've been out for a 3.33 mile run this morning  Get those endorphins flowing!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 27, 2017)

Ooh, I hadn't heard. I need to drive another 70 miles home, then can ditch car and go to collect medications for cat from vet and me from chemist.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Ooh, I hadn't heard. I need to drive another 70 miles home, then can ditch car and go to collect medications for cat from vet and me from chemist.


I hadn't heard about it either - saw a feature on BBC Breakfast this morning. They ought to publicise these things better, and in advance!


----------



## Ditto (Sep 27, 2017)

Is it today? Good grief. Well I shall try and get an hour in the garden, gentle exercise trimming the lavender, but I am still a tad crook so might not manage it. I feel as though I should do something though! I'm guilted into it.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 27, 2017)

I really can't remember the last time I watched TV in the morning!


----------

